# White bleached flour...OK for dogs?



## DalmatianMama09 (Aug 2, 2009)

I googled it and got mixed results. Some say it's bad, others have it in their dog treats and I'm wondering which is correct? 
I want to make some treats, but I don't have wheat flour and was wondering if white, enriched bleached flour (Pillsbury All Purpose) is ok to substite.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

It's fine if that's all you have. Like with people, it doesn't offer many nutrients.


----------

